

Does your security software qualifies AV Test? - akarambir
http://www.av-test.org/certifications?order=protection_desc&lang=en

======
akarambir
Ever since its arrival, I ’ve been happily using Microsoft Security Essentials
— and while one poor showing in a comparative test isn ’t going to drive me
away, I ’ll admit I’m a little concerned. AV-Test GmbH has posted results from
its first quarter 2011 testing of 22 antivirus applications on Windows 7, and
MSE barely managed to squeak out a certification-worthy score. AV-Test
requires a minimum of 11 points to certify, and MSE posted 11.5.

